# Djinns captured by shamans



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anybody wanna make a wish?

http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/08hor-3/Article/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell that wasn't done in this country, because otherwise those guys would be selling the captured djinns on eBay.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I think several djinn & tonics could cause most people to reappear alone in strange places.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd drink to that!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can never get a good night's sleep at the DJ Inn...too many noisy parties and blue wispy guys with gold hoop earrings flying all over..


----------

